# any jetties



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

jetties around the pensacola area ? 

would like to fish it tomorrow


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not that you can get to by foot unless you like long walks (7 miles down Fort Pickens).


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

lets do it blake. tomorrow? dont u mean saturday? when can u drive?


----------

